
New material mimics strength and toughness of mother of pearl - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-material-mimics-strength-toughness-mother.html
======
bookofjoe
>Tough and Strong: Cross-Lamella Design Imparts Multifunctionality to
Biomimetic Nacre

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acsnano.0c01511](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acsnano.0c01511)

